# Sound does not work :( DRIVER! =[



## benzy (Nov 5, 2005)

Hi, i re-installed my HDD So everything was deleted, even my sound card. I figured out my provider is conexant but i can not find the latest audio driver for it ANYWHERE. It is Conexant Cx20468 @ Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - AC'97 Audio Controller [B-2]

HELP!


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Try this one http://www.softwarepatch.com/utilities/ac97.html


----------



## benzy (Nov 5, 2005)

I installed it bonk. When i go to device manager it has a YELLOW exclamation mark next to it....when i click on it it says 'This device cannot start. (Code 10)'


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

Can you confirm this is a sound card and not onboard sound?
What are your mobo specs?


----------



## benzy (Nov 5, 2005)

Sorry, What do you mean? I re-installed my HDD. I figured out i had no sound. I did not have a clue 'why'. Found out that i had to install a driver. But i did not know which driver i had to download so thats why i came here. Bonk told me to install Realtek AC'97. In device manager it has a 'yellow' exclamation mark next to it....


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

If its onboard sound (built into the motherboard) then you need to go to the motherboard makers website.
Look at the back of the pc, where you plug in sound , does it appear to be part of the mobo or is it lower down in a PCI slot


----------



## benzy (Nov 5, 2005)

i have a laptop, Not a desktop so what should i do now?


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

It will be onboard sound.
Post make and model of laptop and I will find drivers for you


----------



## benzy (Nov 5, 2005)

Input rating: 19Vdc-3.42A

Model: NEC i-select M5210/FM5210



Make is 'NEC'


----------



## schusterjo (Nov 11, 2006)

benzy said:


> Hi, i re-installed my HDD So everything was deleted, even my sound card. I figured out my provider is conexant but i can not find the latest audio driver for it ANYWHERE. It is Conexant Cx20468 @ Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - AC'97 Audio Controller [B-2]
> 
> HELP!


What OS XP? is this a HP computer? I need more info...
Download this,
AIDA32 - Personal System Information 3.93
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download181.html

Run it and copy paste the information here


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

I cant find the exact model you posted not sure if I have the right country.
Click on the link and see if you can find your model.
You will need the chipset drivers,sound,audio and LAN
http://support.necam.com/downloads/search/default.htm


----------



## benzy (Nov 5, 2005)

Version EVEREST v3.50.761 
Benchmark Module 2.1.169.0 
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/ 
Report Type Report Wizard [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
Computer BEN-SUNDERLAND 
Generator Ben Sunderland 
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail) 
Date 2006-11-19 
Time 15:50

Summary

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer: 
Computer Type Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI) PC (Mobile) 
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 
OS Service Pack [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
Internet Explorer 6.0.2900.2180 (IE 6.0 SP2) 
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c) 
Computer Name BEN-SUNDERLAND 
 User Name Ben Sunderland 
Logon Domain [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
Date / Time 2006-11-19 / 15:50

Motherboard: 
CPU Type Mobile Intel Celeron M 360J, 1400 MHz (14 x 100) 
Motherboard Name NEC Computers International VC2 
Motherboard Chipset Mobile Intel Alviso-G i910GML 
System Memory [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
BIOS Type Phoenix (07/12/05)

Display: 
Video Adapter Intel GMA 900 
3D Accelerator Intel GMA 900

Multimedia: 
Audio Adapter Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - AC'97 Audio Controller [B-2]

Storage: 
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 266F 
Disk Drive HTS424040M9AT00 (40 GB, 4200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100) 
Optical Drive PHILIPS DVD+-RW SDVD8431 (DVD+R9:2.4x, DVD+RW:8x/4x, DVD-RW:8x/4x, DVD-ROM:8x, CD:24x/24x/24x DVD+RW/DVD-RW) 
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions: 
C: (NTFS) [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
Total Size [ TRIAL VERSION ]

Input: 
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard 
Mouse Standard PS/2 Port Mouse

Network: 
Primary IP Address [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
Primary MAC Address 00-17-3F-14-A2-9B 
Network Adapter Belkin 54g Wireless USB Network Adapter - Packet Scheduler Miniport (192. [ TRIAL VERSION ]) 
Network Adapter Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC

Peripherals: 
Printer Microsoft Office Document Image Writer 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - USB Universal Host Controller [B-2] 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - USB Universal Host Controller [B-2] 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - USB Universal Host Controller [B-2] 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - USB Universal Host Controller [B-2] 
USB2 Controller Intel 82801FBM ICH6-M - Enhanced USB2 Controller [B-2] 
USB Device Belkin 54g Wireless USB Network Adapter 
Battery Microsoft AC Adapter 
Battery Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery

DMI: 
DMI BIOS Vendor NEC Computers International 
DMI BIOS Version NOTE BIOS Version Q3A09 
DMI System Manufacturer NEC Computers International 
DMI System Product ISELECTM5210 NN971700201 
DMI System Version 
DMI System Serial Number [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
DMI System UUID [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
DMI Motherboard Manufacturer NEC Computers International 
DMI Motherboard Product VC2 
DMI Motherboard Version CE3D 
DMI Motherboard Serial Number [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
DMI Chassis Manufacturer NEC Computers International 
DMI Chassis Version 
DMI Chassis Serial Number [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
DMI Chassis Asset Tag [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
DMI Chassis Type Notebook 
DMI Total / Free Memory Sockets 2 / 1


----------



## schusterjo (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm still having trouble finding the correct driver. I don't want to get you the wrong one. I will keep looking but meanwhile you may want to try these.
http://www.driveragent.com/?q=driver+detective&PHPSESSID=a0dbee0f86622017366e0666634c7e02

http://www.drivershq.com/


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

Once I realised you were in the UK I found them, just click on downloads
http://help1.nec-computers.com/pib.asp?mode=default&platform=platform_nec_k2s_dc2


----------



## benzy (Nov 5, 2005)

THANKS, ILL TRY IT WHEN I GET HOME. PRETTY SURE IT WILL WORK

God bless you


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

Glad to help, good luck


----------

